#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How would you increase your sales?

## Moana

Hello Business People!

The ability to sell someone something - whether it's a product, a service, or an idea - is the fundamental skill at the core of many, many jobs in the business world.

If you're a business person what are the steps you would take to improve your sales?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Business People!
> 
> The ability to sell someone something - whether it's a product, a service, or an idea - is the fundamental skill at the core of many, many jobs in the business world.
> 
> If you're a business person what are the steps you would take to improve your sales?



Hi Shivani,

Here are Some tips on how to increase sales revenue from the Pros :

*1.Clearly define and continually refine your brand .
2.Be Active in sending Abandoned Cart Emails.
3.Nature Existing Clients Accounts 
4. Start with "Low -Hanging Fruits "
5. Follow Leads with a sales pipeline*

----------

